# Green Barb something wrong



## jshank (Aug 16, 2008)

Not sure what is wrong with it. It isn't ich. There aren't any spots I also treated it for ich cause I thought it might be it anyway but it didn't help. It's tail wore away to pretty much nothing now. It has a pretty good size spot on its side that is almost like dead skin looking, its just rough looking and kind of pale, the spot that is. I thought maybe one of my other fish had went after it or something at first but I haven't seen anyone even around it. It eats normal and everything. Not sure what to do. Any help would be great.


----------



## jabbott (Feb 18, 2009)

Sounds like it got beat up. At the very least, I'd isolate it in a breeder net. Optimally I'd move it to an established quarantine tank set a bit warmer than your main tank and with salt added.

I had a group of tiger barbs (9) a while back in a tank with kribensis, gouramis, and plecos. One got beat up when the kribs were spawning (they like their space), so I moved him to a more docile tank with guppies, tetras, and cories while his wounds healed.


----------



## jshank (Aug 16, 2008)

I will just have to try to isolate him. My other tank has chiclids and they are a pretty good size and he is pretty small still so I am sure that would be worse. Thanks for the reply


----------

